# Vacuum to Electric hideaway headlights 68 Dickster Smarty Pants GTO kit.



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

Found this conversation kit for the hideaway headlights to convert to electric. Anyone tried this kit yet?













1968-69 Pontiac GTO Vacuum-to-Electric Headlight Conversion Kit


Dick Smart'sVacuum-To-Electric Headlight Conversion Kits Solve Headlight Problems




www.dicksterssmartpants.com


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

OPGI also has this kit but at almost twice as much.





Headlights, Hideaway Conversion Kit, 1968 GTO, Electronic @ OPGI.com


Bring your hideaway headlights into the 21st-Century with this electronic conversion kit from OPGI. This complete kit contains everything that you need to replace the troublesome vacuum controlled system installed at the factory. Each kit contains heavy duty electric actuators, alloy gears...




www.opgi.com


----------



## Berks68 (Jun 13, 2021)

I purchased the kit for my 68 Goat. My question is it states ill have to wire up to constant power which i understand that. But ut states i need to tap into the dimmer switch with the wire that stays hit when the low and high beam is on. Im sure its the blue wire coming out of the dimmer switch but i want to make sure. Any help would be great.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

yes, light blue.

And welcome.


----------

